# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Indesit] Πως θα κανω RESET  σε ενα πλυντηριο ρουχων INDESIT IWC 81082 ECO (EU)

## dimitrisindesit

Καλησπέρα,έχω ενα πλυντηριο ρουχων indesit iwc81082 το οποιο ειχε μπλοκαρει σε πλυση κρατωντας τα νερα μέσα,τα έβγαλα απο το φιλτρο.Μετα δεν ξεκιναγε σε κανενα προγραμμα,μονο πηγαινοντας το χειροκινητα στο στηψιμο απλα γυρναγε τον καδο χωρις να αναβοσβηνουν λαμπακια κτλ,ειμαι επαρχια κ αφου δεν εβγαλαν ακρη εδω εστειλα την πλακετα για επισκευη αθηνα,αλλαξαν κατι (τραζιστορ,ρελε δεν ξερω γιατι ειδα καινουργιες κολλησεις) κ εκανε ακριβως τα ιδια. Με δικα τους εξοδα εστειλα παλη την πλακετα μαζι με το πανελ μπροστα κ μου ειπαν οτι δεν τους δειχνει κατι να μην δουλευει,ηθελα αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει πως γινεται reset μπας κ εχει μπει σε safe mode αλλιως θα το πεταξω. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!

----------


## dimitrisindesit

HELP!!!!

----------


## sofosal

"Try unplugging the washing machine, then after a while do the same thing they suggested. To reset an Indesit washing machine if the dial is clicking round -
Turn it offMove the control knob to a dot (an off position)Turn it back onAfter several seconds, turn it off againTurn the selector to a spin positionTurn it back on
The washing machine should now drain the water and spin, when it turns off you should be able to use it. If this doesn't work, count the number of flashes which indicate a fault code and report it to your repairman."
είναι το μόνο που βρήκα, εδώ;  http://www.washerhelp.co.uk/forums/topic/116-indesit-wd12-cant-reset-programme/
 ....servise manual δεν υπάρχει..

----------


## dimitrisindesit

Ουτε συλλεκτικο να ητανε.......μαλλον μονο εγω το πηρα χαχαχχα.Ευχαριστω!!!!!

----------


## dimitrisindesit

Το εκανα αλλα τιποτα....το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο δεν εχει στον επιλογεα το off οπως αλλα μοντελα!

----------


## sofosal

....μιας που σου είπαν ότι η πλακέτα είναι οκ...και δεν ανάβουν λαμπάκια...
....κοίτα μήπως τρέχει κάτι άλλο....
όπως: το ηλεκτρικό φίλτρο στην είσοδο....το ρελέ που έχει εκεί κοντά....τον διακόπτη της πόρτας....

----------


## dimitrisindesit

Μολις βαζω σε λειτουργια το πλυντηριο,κλειδωνει η πορτα κ δεν κανει  τιποτα....αφου περασει κανα 5λεπτο αναβοσβηνουν 5 λαμπακια κ κανει ενα  γουργουρητο σαν να στυβει αλλα χωρις να γυρναει ο καδος....

----------


## sofosal

> Μολις βαζω σε λειτουργια το πλυντηριο,κλειδωνει η πορτα κ δεν κανει  τιποτα....αφου περασει κανα 5λεπτο αναβοσβηνουν 5 λαμπακια κ κανει ενα  γουργουρητο σαν να στυβει αλλα χωρις να γυρναει ο καδος....


έχεις ...καλά σημάδια, το γουργουριτό είναι η αντλία νερού....άρα "βλέπει" νερό στον κάδο;....σε ένα συμβατό πλυντήριο θα κοίταγα τον πρεσοστάτη...
....τα λαμπάκια που αναβοσβήνουν, θα το ψάξω και θα επανέλθω...

----------


## dimitrisindesit

Δεν ριχνει νερα στον καδο...αλλα στο κλεισιμο ακουγετα σαν να κανει αποστραγγιση.Περιμενω οτι βρεις κι αλλα με τον πρεσοστατη (πως να τον ελενξω) ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!

----------


## sofosal

> Δεν ριχνει νερα στον καδο...αλλα στο κλεισιμο ακουγετα σαν να κανει αποστραγγιση.Περιμενω οτι βρεις κι αλλα με τον πρεσοστατη (πως να τον ελενξω) ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!



...μετράς "λέει" πόσες φορές αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια.....
 ο αριθμός που θα βρεις είναι ο κωδικός βλάβης....
δες μήπως υπάρχει πίνακας κωδικών στο βιβλιαράκι οδηγιών...

....πάντως ένα σημείο που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις οπωσδήποτε είναι το μοτέρ...
....τις περισσότερες φορές αυτό που σου συμβαίνει οφείλεται σε φθαρμένα καρβουνάκια...
...."βλέπει" το σύστημα ότι δεν τροφοδοτείται το μοτέρ, δεν γυρίζει, και .....κάνει την πάπια!...

----------


## dimitrisindesit

Τα λαμπακια αναβοσβηνουν πολυ γρηγορα για να μετρηθουν κ δεν σταματανε μετα απο καποια ωρα. Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι ενω το ξεκιναω κ το λαμπακι στην καθετη σειρα που δειχνει σε πιο σταδιο ειναι το προγραμμα (αναβει το λαμπακι που ριχνει νερο στον καδο) οταν αρχισουν κ αναβοσβηνουν μεταφερεται στο τελευταιο σταδιο της αποστραγγισης. Οσο για το βιβλιαρακι δεν αναφερει τιποτα για κωδικους κτλ

----------


## sofosal

> Τα λαμπακια αναβοσβηνουν πολυ γρηγορα για να μετρηθουν κ δεν σταματανε μετα απο καποια ωρα. Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι ενω το ξεκιναω κ το λαμπακι στην καθετη σειρα που δειχνει σε πιο σταδιο ειναι το προγραμμα (αναβει το λαμπακι που ριχνει νερο στον καδο) οταν αρχισουν κ αναβοσβηνουν μεταφερεται στο τελευταιο σταδιο της αποστραγγισης. Οσο για το βιβλιαρακι δεν αναφερει τιποτα για κωδικους κτλ


όλα αυτά παραπέμπουν στο ότι το "κύκλωμα" βλέπει κάποιο πρόβλημα αδειάζει τα νερά και πάει το πλυντήριο στο OFF.

*ΕΠΙΜΕΝΩ: κοίτα το μοτέρ. πιθανότατα έχουν φαγωθεί τα καρβουνάκια.... "σίγουρα" το μοτέρ ΔΕΝ κλείνει κύκλωμα!...
*

----------


## dimitrisindesit



----------


## sofosal

....άλλο πάλι αυτό....*είναι μοτέρ "βραχυκυκλωμένου δρομέα"*...
...*.έχει κάπου ένα πυκνωτή, για την εκκίνηση.*..
...αν ο πυκνωτής έχει χαλάσει το μοτέρ δεν ξεκινάει!..
..έχει αισθητήρα στροφών, αυτό το "καπάκι" που έβγαλες...
...αφού το μοτέρ δεν γυρίζει ο αισθητήρας δεν δίνει παλμό, το κύκλωμα προστασίας του πλυντηρίου πάει το πρόγραμμα στην άντληση νερών και ύστερα στο OFF.!


....ξαναβάζεις το μοτέρ στη θέση του βρίσκεις τον πυκνωτή (ένα βαρελάκι) που μπορεί να είναι τοποθετημένος παντού, ίσως πάνε πάνω του δυο καλώδια από το μοτέρ, ίσως από την πλακέτα-εγκέφαλο...


μια δοκιμή: με το που θα βάλεις το πλυντήριο σε λειτουργία περιστρέφεις με προσοχή!! την τροχαλία, για να δώσεις χειροκίνητα ώθηση εκκίνησης..
το μοτέρ θα ξεκινήσει...

----------


## dimitrisindesit

> ....άλλο πάλι αυτό....*είναι μοτέρ "βραχυκυκλωμένου δρομέα"*...
> ...*.έχει κάπου ένα πυκνωτή, για την εκκίνηση.*..
> ...αν ο πυκνωτής έχει χαλάσει το μοτέρ δεν ξεκινάει!..
> ..έχει αισθητήρα στροφών, αυτό το "καπάκι" που έβγαλες...
> ...αφού το μοτέρ δεν γυρίζει ο αισθητήρας δεν δίνει παλμό, το κύκλωμα προστασίας του πλυντηρίου πάει το πρόγραμμα στην άντληση νερών και ύστερα στο OFF.!
> 
> 
> ....ξαναβάζεις το μοτέρ στη θέση του βρίσκεις τον πυκνωτή (ένα βαρελάκι) που μπορεί να είναι τοποθετημένος παντού, ίσως πάνε πάνω του δυο καλώδια από το μοτέρ, ίσως από την πλακέτα-εγκέφαλο...
> 
> ...


Επανερχομαι λοιπον.....

----------


## dimitrisindesit

Δυστηχως τιποτα.....ουτε πυκνωτη βρηκα ουτε χειροκινητα δουλεψε.....

----------


## sofosal

...πολύ "καινοτόμο" το INDESIT...έχεις εντοπίσει το "ηλεκτρικό φίλτρο"  και τον πρεσοστάτη, που είναι σε εντελώς δική του φιλοσοφία... 
...ακολούθα τα καλώδια από το βύσμα του μοτέρ και δες που καταλήγουν...
...υπάρχει σίγουρα ένας πυκνωτής , οχι βαρελάκι ντε και καλά, ίσως πλαστικός τετράγωνος όπως αυτός στο ¨ηλεκτρικό φίλτρο"....
....ίσως να βρίσκεται και στην πλακέτα....
....βάλε φωτο από ότι κι αν δεις....πρέπει να τον εντοπίσουμε!!
....η δοκιμή που σου πρότεινα προϋποθέτει να υπάρχει το κυρίως ρεύμα στο μοτέρ, πράγμα που δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε πότε ισχύει..

ΥΓ
 είναι εντυπωσιακό το πόσο καινούριο φαίνεται το πλυντήριο....κρίμα να μην επισκευαστεί...

----------


## diony

> Δυστηχως τιποτα.....ουτε πυκνωτη βρηκα ουτε χειροκινητα δουλεψε.....



δεν έχει καρβουνάκια αυτό το μοτέρ , ούτε και πυκνωτή , είναι τριφασικό και οδηγείται από inverter της πλακέτας (το αναφέρει και η πινακίδα του)

----------

FILMAN (15-05-15)

----------


## sofosal

> δεν έχει καρβουνάκια αυτό το μοτέρ , ούτε και πυκνωτή , είναι τριφασικό και οδηγείται από inverter της πλακέτας (το αναφέρει και η πινακίδα του)


...έχεις δίκιο!! Κώστα,
 δεν πρόσεξα την πινακίδα ,δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου εκεί...τριφασικό με στροφές ανάλογες της συχνότητας...
...άντε τώρα να ελέγξεις το inverter...πάντως και έτσι,, η πιθανότητα να κόβει επειδή δεν γυρίζει το μοτέρ συνεχίζει να υφίσταται!...

----------


## diony

τα μόνα που μπορεί να μετρηθούν είναι αν δείχνει κύκλωμα σαν μοτέρ  τριφασικό
, καθώς και η ταχογεννήτρια αν κλείνει κύκλωμα , και γυρνώντας το μοτέρ με το χέρι αν βγάζει κάποια βολτ στα άκρα της



Επίσης μέτρημα αντίσταση , θερμοστοιχείο , βαλβίδα (μία ή περισσότερες) πρεσοστάτη και αντλία εξαγωγής

----------


## sofosal

http://www.home-appliance-diy.co.uk/wdmodules.html#

μοιάζει;
μπορείς να βάλεις φωτο από την πλακέτα;

----------


## dimitrisindesit

Αυτη ειναι η πλακετα...(δεν την βρηκα πουθενα).Για τα προηγουμενα ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα δεν εχω γνωσεις για να τα ελενξω δυστηχως.Ψαχνω καποιο συνδιασμο κουμπιων οπως ολα εχουν αλλα ουτε εκει ειμαι τυχερος...

----------


## dimitrisindesit

http://www.home-appliance-diy.co.uk/...esindesit.html 
Εμενα αναβοσβηνουν κ τα 5 οριζοντια με σταθερα στα καθετα την αποστραγγιση κ την πορτα

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Αυτη ειναι η πλακετα...(δεν την βρηκα πουθενα).Για τα προηγουμενα ευχαριστω πολυ αλλα δεν εχω γνωσεις για να τα ελενξω δυστηχως.Ψαχνω καποιο συνδιασμο κουμπιων οπως ολα εχουν αλλα ουτε εκει ειμαι τυχερος...


Κάποιος έχει έβγαλε  το  ταμπελάκι με τον κωδικό αναγνώρισης  
η πλακέτα  που ψάχνεις είναι λίγο ακριβή για  να είσαι σίγουρος πρέπει  να το δεί τεχνικός πρίν την αλλάξεις ο κωδικός της είναι ο C00274166  αυτό να ζητήσεις

----------


## sofosal

> http://www.home-appliance-diy.co.uk/...esindesit.html 
> Εμενα αναβοσβηνουν κ τα 5 οριζοντια με σταθερα στα καθετα την αποστραγγιση κ την πορτα


δεν έχω καθαρή εικόνα από τα λαμπάκια, πιο είναι της πόρτας και πιο της αποστράγγισης;

----------


## dimitrisindesit

Της πορτα ειναι το τελευταιο απο κατω κ της αποστραγγισης το 3 απο κατω

----------


## dimitrisindesit



----------


## dimitrisindesit

> Κάποιος έχει έβγαλε  το  ταμπελάκι με τον κωδικό αναγνώρισης  
> η πλακέτα  που ψάχνεις είναι λίγο ακριβή για  να είσαι σίγουρος πρέπει  να το δεί τεχνικός πρίν την αλλάξεις ο κωδικός της είναι ο C00274166  αυτό να ζητήσεις


Ευχαριστω!

----------


## dimitrisindesit

> Κάποιος έχει έβγαλε  το  ταμπελάκι με τον κωδικό αναγνώρισης  
> η πλακέτα  που ψάχνεις είναι λίγο ακριβή για  να είσαι σίγουρος πρέπει  να το δεί τεχνικός πρίν την αλλάξεις ο κωδικός της είναι ο C00274166  αυτό να ζητήσεις


Εχει καποιες διαφορες(παραπανω φισες,πατηματα)...οχι οτι θα την αγορασω αλλα για επιβεβαιωση ρωταω.

----------


## sofosal

> Της πορτα ειναι το τελευταιο απο κατω κ της αποστραγγισης το 3 απο κατω


F05 . Pressure switch jammed on full or pump blocked.Check pump and switch.
...κολλημένος πρεσοστάτης στο γεμάτο. (η αντλία μας είναι οκ)
...είναι αυτός:

...αυτός επικοινωνεί με τον κάδο με το μαύρο σωληνάκι που βλέπεις από κάτω. 
...έχει μέσα του μια μεμβράνη - τύμπανο που όταν το νερό φτάσει σε συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα πιέζει και κλείνει έναν διακόπτη.
....το νερό δεν φτάνει στην μεμβράνη, αλλά την πιέζει ο αέρας που συμπιέζεται μέσα στο σωληνάκι.

.....τον βγάζεις, αφαιρείς το σωληνάκι, φυσάς στην οπή του πρεσοστάτη, και ακούς ένα κλικ, τον διακόπτη που κλείνει, και κλικ πάλι μόλις αφήσεις ελεύθερο..
.....ίσως κόλλησε , με το φύσημα μπορεί και να ξεκολλήσει....

αν έχεις πολύμετρο μέτρα για συνέχεια, άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο στις επαφές (μπλε καλώδια)....

αφού το πάλεψες τόσο , μη σταματάς...

----------


## dimitrisindesit

> F05 . Pressure switch jammed on full or pump blocked.Check pump and switch.
> ...κολλημένος πρεσοστάτης στο γεμάτο. (η αντλία μας είναι οκ)
> ...είναι αυτός:
> 
> ...αυτός επικοινωνεί με τον κάδο με το μαύρο σωληνάκι που βλέπεις από κάτω. 
> ...έχει μέσα του μια μεμβράνη - τύμπανο που όταν το νερό φτάσει σε συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα πιέζει και κλείνει έναν διακόπτη.
> ....το νερό δεν φτάνει στην μεμβράνη, αλλά την πιέζει ο αέρας που συμπιέζεται μέσα στο σωληνάκι.
> 
> .....τον βγάζεις, αφαιρείς το σωληνάκι, φυσάς στην οπή του πρεσοστάτη, και ακούς ένα κλικ, τον διακόπτη που κλείνει, και κλικ πάλι μόλις αφήσεις ελεύθερο..
> ...


Το εχω κανει και ακουγοταν να ανοιγει κ να κλεινει! Να το ξανακανω αυριο που θα βαλω κ την πλακετα!

----------


## sofosal

_... μέτρα για συνέχεια, άνοιγμα - κλείσιμο στις επαφές (εκεί που καταλήγουν τα μπλε καλώδια)....
...η μια επαφή πρέπει να κλείνει όταν ανοίγει η άλλη..._

----------


## diony

> Δεν ριχνει νερα στον καδο...αλλα στο κλεισιμο ακουγετα σαν να κανει αποστραγγιση.Περιμενω οτι βρεις κι αλλα με τον πρεσοστατη (πως να τον ελενξω) ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!



Ο πρεσοστάτης από όσο φαίνεται στην εικόνα δεν έχει επαφές , είναι αναλογικός  και βγάζει έξοδο κάποια λίγα βολτ , διότι γράφει 1=5V    2=gnd    3= out

Προσοχή οι περισσότερες πλακέτες δεν έχουν μετασχηματιστή , και τα 5V ακόμη που γράφει ο πρεσοστάτης *έχουν άμεση επαφή με τα 230V* του δικτύου της ΔΕΗ
*Έτσι δεν ακουμπάμε πουθενά χέρι*

Επειδή δε θα σου είναι εύκολο να τον μετρήσεις , αν έχεις κάποιον ηλεκτρονικό γνωστό δώσε τον να σου τον τεστάρει

Επίσης μέτρημα αντίσταση , θερμοστοιχείο , βαλβίδα (μία ή περισσότερες)  και αντλία εξαγωγής

Φυσικά ότι μετρήσεις κάνεις να είναι η συσκευή εκτός πρίζας

----------


## bcharal

> ...μετράς "λέει" πόσες φορές αναβοσβήνουν τα λαμπάκια.....
>  ο αριθμός που θα βρεις είναι ο κωδικός βλάβης....
> δες μήπως υπάρχει πίνακας κωδικών στο βιβλιαράκι οδηγιών...
> 
> ....πάντως ένα σημείο που πρέπει να κοιτάξεις οπωσδήποτε είναι το μοτέρ...
> ....τις περισσότερες φορές αυτό που σου συμβαίνει οφείλεται σε φθαρμένα καρβουνάκια...
> ...."βλέπει" το σύστημα ότι δεν τροφοδοτείται το μοτέρ, δεν γυρίζει, και .....κάνει την πάπια!...


οι κωδικοί βλαβων για τα indesit ειναι απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια στα τεσσερα λαμπακια 

widl codes - light flashing from left to right are numbers 1-4

f01 light 4, motor triac
f02 light 3 motor, jammed/ tacho
f03 lights 3&4 Ntc fault
f04 light 2. pressure sw stuck on empty
f05 lights 2&4, pressure sw stuck on full
f06 lights 2&3, N/A?
f07 lights 2&3&4 heater relay
f08 light 1. heater relay
f09 lights 1&4 eprom/setup error
f10 lights 1&3, pressure switch not sensing
f11 lights 1&3&4, pump/draining error
f12 lights 1&2, communication error
f13 lights 1&2&4, dryer ntc/ fan motor
f14 lights 1&2&3, dryer heater
f15 lights 1&2&3&4, dryer heater relay
f16 N/A
f17 light 4, door lock
f18 light 3 comms error (3 phase motor) power board

f1 and f17 share the same light



Δεν εχει να κανει ποσες φορες αναβοσβηνουν αλλα ποια λαμπακια!!!

----------


## dimitrisindesit

> οι κωδικοί βλαβων για τα indesit ειναι απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια στα τεσσερα λαμπακια 
> 
> widl codes - light flashing from left to right are numbers 1-4
> 
> f01 light 4, motor triac
> f02 light 3 motor, jammed/ tacho
> f03 lights 3&4 Ntc fault
> f04 light 2. pressure sw stuck on empty
> f05 lights 2&4, pressure sw stuck on full
> ...


Αναβοσβηνουν και τα 4 συν το SRART/PAUSE οποτε συνολο 5 εκτος αν δεν το υπολογιζει αυτο...θα βαλω και μια εικονα τις κολησεις της πλακετας να μου πειτε αν ειναι σωστο αυτο...

----------


## dimitrisindesit



----------

